

Google is doing what? - timr
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9104858

======
paulleviss
Google has no doubt been ruling the search engine world. But monopoly is never
beneficial for the customers. There should be atleast one strong competitor
for google.

